# Visa Debit - who offers them?



## NorfBank (9 Feb 2010)

Presumably this question will be/has been asked a few times in different Halifax threads. Apologies if has been answered elsewhere.

Are Ulster Bank the only lender than offers Visa Debit cards?


----------



## trekkypj (9 Feb 2010)

Good question, and one that I also would like an answer to, seeing as I will have to change banks too.


----------



## calt (9 Feb 2010)

Ulster Bank do a Visa Debit card now, will be changing over to them now too


----------



## Bgirl (10 Feb 2010)

Got my Visa Debit card yesterday - great addition to my wallet. As I always pay off my bill in full I am going to ditch the actual credit card now and use this one exclusively.  Ulster Bank issued it.


----------



## gipimann (10 Feb 2010)

Another Halifax orphan here!

A related question on Ulster Bank Visa Debit Cards - I noticed on their website that they offer free ATM withdrawals only at certain ATMs --

_If you use your ServiceCARD or CashCARD in a cash machine owned by Ulster Bank, First Active, __Easy Cash, Royal Bank of Scotland or NatWest in the Republic of Ireland and Eurozone you will not __be charged_

Am I reading this correctly - does this mean that using AIB, BoI, etc ATMs will incur a fee?   It certainly reduces the number of "free-use ATMs" if it does!

Halifax didn't charge a fee for using any ATM (although I did read the AAM post where someone was charged), so it would be something to watch for if switching to UB.​


----------



## deeobrien (10 Feb 2010)

I also am with Halifax.  They did not seem to have a minimum fee either for using your Visa Debit card outside the eurozone.  It as just 1.75% (ATM or POS).  

Where as according to UB's fees from their website, they charge nearly 3.5% for using your ATM card outside the eurozone with a minimum charge of €3


----------



## cork (10 Feb 2010)

Does An Post offer a debit card?


----------



## serotoninsid (10 Feb 2010)

cork said:


> Does An Post offer a debit card?


I don't think so.  I know there are a few visa debit products now where you just load them up beforehand. I wonder what the transaction fees are like with these?
They wouldn't be as convenient (would have to make sure enough funds loaded into them first) but any advantage fees-wise?


----------



## Bgirl (10 Feb 2010)

I am not charged for using AIB, BOI or indeed PTSB and NIB atms - UB card here.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Feb 2010)

cork said:


> Does An Post offer a debit card?


They offer a maestro card which will work in the majority of ATMs in Ireland. *It will only work as a debit card in about 60% of merchants in Ireland.* Its acceptance outside of Ireland is very patchy indeed and it attracts very high fees. *It does not work online at all.*


----------



## peelaaa (10 Feb 2010)

bond-007 said:


> They offer a maestro card which will work in the majority of ATMs in Ireland. *It will only work as a debit card in about 60% of merchants in Ireland.* Its acceptance outside of Ireland is very patchy indeed and it attracts very high fees. *It does not work online at all.*




Its like being back in the 80's


----------



## kellyj (10 Feb 2010)

AIB offer a Debit Card also. According to the relevant current account's TOC's any  potential charges can be offset by ensuring you utilise your Debit card  one per 'fee quarter' and at least one debit transaction using AIB Phone & Internet Banking, again in each 'fee  quarter'. Has anyone out there experience of using this account and if  so are there any 'gotchas' as regard fees?


----------



## bond-007 (11 Feb 2010)

AIB only offer Laser.


----------



## kellyj (11 Feb 2010)

According to their Personal Current a/c blurb they do offer a Debit card ([broken link removed]).


----------



## bond-007 (11 Feb 2010)

> *What is the AIB Debit Card?*
> 
> The AIB Debit Card allows you to access your funds from your AIB  Personal Current  Account. With an AIB Debit Card you can withdraw cash  from ATMs and make purchases wherever the *Laser* or Maestro logos are  displayed.


Nope. Just Laser.


----------



## Postbank (11 Feb 2010)

Hi Norfbank,

So you know where we stand, we offer a Maestro debit card. (the mastercard equivalent of the visa debit card) The An Post debit card that was mentioned earlier in the thread is actually the Postbank debit card that is provided in conjunction with our current account, the Everyday account.

In regard to the fees around using this card, we charge €5 per non-Euro ATM withdrawal and €2.50 per non–Euro debit card usage. For clarity, we will not charge any withdrawal fees or debit card fees anywhere in the eurozone. Government stamp duty is also applied to the account each year as with all ATM/debit cards, but there are no other fees or charges in relation to the usage of the card itself. We do also offer free banking on everyday transactions as standard.

In regard to acceptance of the card, the vast majority of retailers who accept Visa and Mastercard will also accept the Maestro debit card as a form of payment.

Regards,

Postbank


----------



## cork (11 Feb 2010)

Mastercard Debit Cards are offered by Bishopstown Credit Union


----------



## NorfBank (11 Feb 2010)

Postbank said:


> Hi Norfbank,
> 
> So you know where we stand, we offer a Maestro debit card. (the mastercard equivalent of the visa debit card) The An Post debit card that was mentioned earlier in the thread is actually the Postbank debit card that is provided in conjunction with our current account, the Everyday account.
> 
> Postbank



does it work online or is bond-007 correct in his assumption?


----------



## Postbank (11 Feb 2010)

Norfbank,

Our Maestro card is not currently accepted online. If we can be of help in answering any other queries feel free to post here and we'll get back to you as soon as we can.

Regards,

Postbank


----------



## pudds (11 Feb 2010)

Why was it only Ulster Bank and Halifax that brought us the Visa Debit card and not even *one* of our own banks, it is 2010 isn't it.....pinch me.


----------



## bond-007 (11 Feb 2010)

Laser is owned by the big 4. They are not keen to end their closed system debit card.


----------



## pudds (11 Feb 2010)

bond-007 said:


> Laser is owned by the big 4. They are not keen to end their closed system debit card.



ah now I see  

ta for that.


----------



## Blackberry (11 Feb 2010)

bond-007 said:


> Laser is owned by the big 4. They are not keen to end their closed system debit card.


 

Talking rubbish bond, AIB offer laser and Maestro on the one card.

Ulster have pulled out of the laser scheme.


----------



## kimmage (11 Feb 2010)

Postbank said:


> In regard to the fees around using this card, we charge €5 per non-Euro ATM withdrawal and €2.50 per non–Euro debit card usage.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...



In relation to the set-fee of €5 and €2.50 respectively, can you please confirm whether you apply a currency conversion fee too?  If so, can you please specify the current rate?  I had a look on your site but am unable to find anything on this.

Thanks!


----------



## Postbank (12 Feb 2010)

kimmage said:


> In relation to the set-fee of €5 and €2.50 respectively, can you please confirm whether you apply a currency conversion fee too? If so, can you please specify the current rate? I had a look on your site but am unable to find anything on this.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi Kimmage,

I can confirm that there are no additional currency conversion fees in addition to the charges you have listed.

For a full list of any fees and charges that apply to our current account, go to our website, (postbank.ie) click the 'daily banking' link, then the 'Everyday Account' link and finally the 'free banking' link. There is a link to our fees & charges schedule on that page if you want to have a read.

Sorry we can't give you a direct link, as we need 15 posts before we're allowed to do so!

Postbank


----------



## cork (12 Feb 2010)

Postbank said:


> Norfbank,
> 
> Our Maestro card is not currently accepted online. If we can be of help in answering any other queries feel free to post here and we'll get back to you as soon as we can.
> 
> ...



Any plans to allow the card to work online?


----------



## bond-007 (12 Feb 2010)

I asked not long ago and they said there were no plans.


----------



## kimmage (14 Feb 2010)

Postbank said:


> Hi Kimmage,
> 
> I can confirm that there are no additional currency conversion fees in addition to the charges you have listed.
> 
> ...



Hi Postbank!

Thanks for getting back to me.  I had a look at that on your site thanks for directing me to it.

The 2.50 and 5.00 fees seem very reasonable considering there are no other charges.  Usually banks charge a fee and then a conversion fee as a % of the transaction.  This one-off fee is great.

Cheers
Kimmage.


----------



## pudds (14 Feb 2010)

bond-007 said:


> Laser is *owned* by the big 4. They are not keen to end their closed system debit card.




it would appear not... .........Laser Card Services Ltd. c/o IPSO 14 Cumberland Street Dun Laoghaire Co.  Dublin Ireland


----------



## Eithneangela (14 Feb 2010)

Refer to Sunday Times today - Ulster Bank have Visa debit!


----------



## pudds (14 Feb 2010)

Eithneangela said:


> Refer to Sunday Times today - Ulster Bank have Visa debit!




yes we are well aware of that thank you!


----------



## Eithneangela (14 Feb 2010)

Sorry if my response seemed repetitive - no sign in my thread that you were already aware of it.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## Willy Fogg (14 Feb 2010)

> So you know where we stand, we offer a Maestro debit card. (the mastercard equivalent of the visa debit card)




Actually, the real equivalent would be a Debit Mastercard - not Maestro, and certainly not the crippled Maestro card that Postbank currently offers.

If Postbank had any sense, they'd be hitching their wagon to Visa Debit or Debit Mastercard (and be the first in Ireland to do so) in order to capture market share. Of course that would require dealing with cardholder-not-present transactions/non chip-and-pin transactions and chargebacks - all those things normal banks have to put up with in the course of providing useful services, such as the ability to shop online or pay for goods abroad reliably to their customers.


----------



## cork (15 Feb 2010)

The An Post card does not work online.

This is a big limitation.

Laser is not that accepted online.

An Post should swith to VISA Debit Cards.


----------



## bond-007 (15 Feb 2010)

pudds said:


> it would appear not... .........Laser Card Services Ltd. c/o IPSO 14 Cumberland Street Dun Laoghaire Co.  Dublin Ireland


Who are the shareholders?


----------



## Capt. Beaky (15 Feb 2010)

Ulster have a Visa Debit. Just set up a current account. Their branch in Beacon South Quarter, Sandyford is open on Thursdays until 7pm and Saturdays 10am - 1pm


----------



## gipimann (15 Feb 2010)

Just wondering if the fact that debit cards other than VISA don't work online is such a big deal if one has a credit card as well?

Are there many occasions when using a debit card online would be cheaper to use than a credit card (assuming credit card bill cleared each month)?    

I'm looking at my own debit card usage online, and can't see any reason for not using a credit card for those transactions instead when I have to give back my Halifax card!


----------



## Lightning (15 Feb 2010)

As per other threads, Permanent TSB will offer Visa Debit cards this year. I have been told that Visa Debit will be offered from this summer.

A fourth bank will also soon adopt Visa Debit.


----------



## pudds (3 Apr 2010)

I got my UB Visa Debit card (to replace my Halifax Visa Debit card) and it worked a treat everywhere until tonight trying to play the lotto on line. I had allready submitted the new card details last week but when I went to transfer funds into the lotto a/c 3 times it said...err 

"Unable to complete wallet transaction because of  authorisation failure."

Rang Lotto support and was told  eh... we don't accept *any* kind of Debit cards and I explained I had been using my Halifax Visa Debit card for months with no problems....very strange....I've banged off an email to them.

ESB told me they don't do them either...but after pointing out a few facts to them I got an apology saying that they have  only recently introduced them.



Update: Lotto says can only play on line with an Irish Credit Card the reason being as it confirms you are over 18. Anyone know if the over 18 rule applies also to owning a  Visa Debit Card?


----------



## bond-007 (3 Apr 2010)

Lidl is another shop that had to be put straight on Visa Debit. You need to be very forceful with them and not take no for an answer. Their staff are totally clueless shouting "Laser only!, Laser only!" This is despite it clearly marked on their doors and sales materials that they accept Visa Debit.


----------



## SlurrySlump (4 Apr 2010)

Postbank said:


> Norfbank,
> 
> Our Maestro card is not currently accepted online. If we can be of help in answering any other queries feel free to post here and we'll get back to you as soon as we can.
> 
> ...


 
So we can't avoid the Ryanair charges with the An Post Maestro then?


----------



## DublinTexas (4 Apr 2010)

pudds said:


> I got my UB Visa Debit card (to replace my Halifax Visa Debit card) and it worked a treat everywhere until tonight trying to play the lotto on line. I had allready submitted the new card details last week but when I went to transfer funds into the lotto a/c 3 times it said...err
> 
> "Unable to complete wallet transaction because of  authorisation failure."
> 
> ...



   I am in the same position, my Halifax Debit Card worked fine, but my Ulster Bank Debit card does not. 

  I got the same answer; it needs to be a Credit Card so that we are sure the person is over 18.

However that argument is just wrong, because it is possible to get an additional card holder that is under 18 with MBNA for example. 

I liked to play online lotto rather than going to the shop and found that using my debit card is my preferred choice rather than my credit card. If AnPost codes the transaction as gambling one might get problems with the card provider as some regard gambling with different APR and also bad for account reviews.

They could just offer that you proof your age by uploading a passport copy and then enabling  Debit cards. But I assume that would create too much cost.


----------



## pudds (5 Apr 2010)

DublinTexas said:


> I am in the same position, my Halifax Debit Card worked fine, but my Ulster Bank Debit card does not.
> 
> I got the same answer; it needs to be a Credit Card so that we are sure the person is over 18.
> 
> ...



Hi DT I have a bit of an update.....they are reviewing their system and welcome customer feedback. 

 I pointed out that Visa Debit is becoming very popular Aldi/Lidi/ESB etc and could make Laser redundant in time and that PTSB is introducing them in September so hopefully they will take this on board I also pointed out that there are other ways they could validate age. (god there so backward)


----------

